
Show HN: Signata RC2 – The Software Keys Update - timothy-quinn
https://signata.net
======
timothy-quinn
We just pushed RC2 out to let you try our product straight away without
YubiKeys: [https://signata.net](https://signata.net)

There's more detail about the release here:
[https://medium.com/@congruent_tim/signata-release-
candidate-...](https://medium.com/@congruent_tim/signata-release-
candidate-2-the-software-keys-edition-38e33234c2a8)

